# Amazon frogbit versus Pistia



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

this might help

frogbit;










pistia:


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

So how large across do each of them get? 

The Pistia looks exactly like water hyacinth in that pic! 

Is Pistia coverd in fuzz like Salvinia?

How large does mini versus giant Salvinia grow?

Lotsa questions about floating plants...


----------



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

info about Pistia stratiotes at wikipedia:



> It floats on the surface of the water its roots hanging submersed beneath floating leaves. It is a perennial monocotyledon with thick, soft leaves that form a rosette. The leaves can be up to 14 cm long and have no stem. They are light green, with parallel veins, wavy margins and are covered in short hairs which form basket-like structures which trap air bubbles, increasing the plant's buoyancy. The flowers are dioecious, and are hidden in the middle of the plant amongst the leaves. Small green berries form after successful fertilization. The plant can also undergo asexual reproduction. Mother and daughter plants are connected by a short stolon, forming dense mats.
> 
> The growth habit can make it a weed in waterways. It is a common aquatic weed in the United States, particularly in Florida where it may clog waterways. It has the potential to reduce the biodiversity of a waterway. Mats of Pistia block gas exchange at the air-water interface, reducing the oxygen in the water and killing fish. They also block light, killing native submerged plants, and alter immersed plant communities by crushing them.
> 
> ...



frogbit I believe is very small, 

I quote from an unknown source:



> From: Mexico and Central America
> Leaf Size: up to 3 inches
> 
> This is my "WORK HORSE" plant used to remove excess nutrients in the tank.
> ...


----------



## Daniel*Swords (May 8, 2006)

Pistia can get upto 12'' wide, though in the aquariums it tends to stay much smaller.

Here's a pic of Water Hyacinth (_Eichhornia crassipes_). Note the floating aids on the petioles. 









Yes, Pistia is hairy like the Salvinias. Neither does like getting water on them - like when the current is high they might take dives.


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Is this for a tank or a pond.....?


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

Tank- 90gal

Been going back and forth about floating plants... I'm probably going to end up with Red root floater in the end, though...


----------



## Naja002 (Oct 12, 2005)

Some folks have luck with the red root floater (--and you maybe one of them), but I never did--don't know why, but.....:icon_redf 

I would go with the frogbit myself. I used to grow it and sell it on aquabid. Its not invincible, but its pretty easy to grow and manage.....

The Pistia really requires too much light imo, and grows too large--unless like mine, it stays dwarf:










I used to actually sell that stuff on aquabid as _dwarf water lettuce_, because, well, uh......_that's what I thought it was....!!!_ :icon_redf Apparently, its just regular water lettuce that wasn't getting enough light to grow into--regular water lettuce. Sheesh....

Personally, Ilike the frogbit and, uh, yeah, the dwarf water lettuce....:icon_cool but YMMV....:thumbsup:


BTW, it actually grew and reproduced as it is in the pic above, so--_technically_--it _was_ "dwarf" water lettuce. Just don't toss it in a pond.....


----------



## hooha (Mar 14, 2004)

Water lettuce (Pistia) can get ridiculously large roots - for an aquarium floater I would use frogbit or Philianthus fluitans (red root floater).


----------



## joy613 (Jun 19, 2007)

The nice thing about red rooted floater it gets a nice rosy color and tiny little flowers. I have some on my kitchen table in a betta bowl. It gets about 30 minutes direct early morning sun and then I turn on my CF desk lamp in the evenings. The water lettuce doesn't do as well in my tanks but I might put some outside just for the heck of it.


----------



## Gold Finger (Oct 13, 2011)

I just put some pistia, salvinia and water hyacinth in my tank. Mini water lettuce seems to have nice round flat leaves like frogbit. I don't think I like the look or size of the regular stuff I have as much. Am looking for frogbit too. Now, what about greater duck weed? Any thoughts?


----------



## chad320 (Mar 7, 2010)

Laura, you want a sampler foater pack? ive got Salvinia minima, frogbit, giant duckweed, and 3 different kinds of duckweed id send you for shipping. No RRF or water lettuce anymore tho. The neighbors got them this year


----------

